# The Thailand River



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Gawain's Journal-Out of Home waters 
The sun was peeking over the cliffs and hills to see the sparkling river. The river was flowing smoothly today. The specs of color dashed and turned. The specs are indeed bettas. The bright colors are red,orange,yellow,green and blue. Just like the rainbow after a stormy day.We have a brown body, which is awesome too. The males are the brightest so you can see them fight and swim all day. The tiny white fish are babies, or fry, that still have months till they look like their mom and dad. The bigger ones will most likely survive, while the tiny ones are the opposite. So pretty... Days have changed. Now the people are breeding us in small tanks. We are more aggressive. Our water is clear, and I love the brown tint in home waters. I was wild, but now I am in a cup and in water that is clean but not like home. I am stressed and possibly sick. These people are nice, they feed me and pet me. I loved home. Girls are laughing at me because I am not "colorful" but they look like guppies, not bettas. Can't anyone see I was in the Thai river? They probably don't know what it is, but when they are in heaven they will. People stare at me. I can make out what one is saying. "Man, he is awesome!" said a skater. " Not girly colors like those other boys" said another skater. "Let's get a 10 gallon tank and the other stuff he needs and buy him! Pick him up Josh" said the 1st skater. Josh got my cup and put me in a cart. He opened the lid and dropped a live plant in and a Indian Almond leaf. The brown tint! I am happy and can't wait for my new home. Their cart is filled with everything I need. 3 tanks, a 10 gallon, a 20 gallon and a 3 gallon. Yay! This is not home but I will love it anyways. They must be good, even though they are crazy looking XD. They leave the doors of freedom and in a car with me. Of course, my stuff comes too. Josh held me up and said "Robby, what are we going to name this guy?" Robby said "Gawain, name him Gawain." I have a name and going to get a new home, so my dream came true. ,My adventure through life starts here.
-Gawain


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

continue!!!!!! lol great start


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute story! It's spelled speck though, not spec.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Gawain's Journal - The new home
I am in a new place, filtered, cycled, and heated. I am petty sure I am in a 5 gallon. The water has a brown tint and lots of plants. They have impressed me. I love it here and wonder if they would keep me forever? What is this? This plant is not alive, it is hard and sharp. Better be careful. Okay... huh? *a mirror exercise ball is placed in the water* Another betta? You are going to die! I know karate! Fa-bam! Hey, you are still here? Get my flare on. Look at me. Why are you copying me? Ugh! DIE!! *1 min later* The dude is gone? I showed him! So tired. I will sleep right here, by this big wavy plant. *sleeps* Yawn ... Okay, I am going to make a bubble nest. Right under this brown leaf. *lots of bubbles later* There! The bubbles are perfect. Ready for a girl friend. Hey there is a big tank by me. Awesome! There is 10 females there. Let me show off! Look at this, and this, and of course this! No one can beat me. So their names are Lu, Vu, Du, Nu, Xu, Zu, Su, Yu, Tu, and Angel. Angel... I got a crush already. Her sparking white fins and a body so brown. Angel says " Hey girls, I am going to jump into his tank, and mate, so I will." She backed up and_ SWOOSH_ she flew across the table and landed in my tank. Oh my gosh, I am in love!
-Gawain
Gawain's adventure will continue soon.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Cute story! It's spelled speck though, not spec.


Ha ha I am nutz


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

betta4ever said:


> continue!!!!!! lol great start


Thanks! :-D love you guys! Way better then the horrible cup story


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Gawain's Journal - In love
She is in my tank. Angel. She is pretty. A dark brown body lit up with white fins. I am in love. I can't stop saying this. Oh no here comes Robby and Josh sweating salt water. Yuck. NO!!! They used the evil net to catch Angel to go back in the tank! WHY! I want her! Well she can see me so I will show off. Look at this! And this! My pretty fins. My pretty pretty fins. Yahoo! What? Josh put another tank by me. And it has... another betta. WHAT?! 2 more? What? Why? The newbies are Thermo, a hot orange HM, Moon, a White OHM, and Blast, a dragon with red fins OHM. Oh great, they are showing off too. Hey you, ya you Blast, who ya showing off to? Blast : Vu. Thermo : Lu. Moon : Su. Good! I am Angel's BF so don't show off to her. She hates you. Ya cry wimpies. Okay. What the? *Moon jumps in* Stay away! Moon : I am going to show who is boss. After a long fight, I teared Moon's tail, anal, and the other fins apart. I am hurt too, but not as bad as Moon. He hops into his tank. Ugh... Now I realize that he punched my body bad. The water burns. Ugh... The skater dudes soon see me hurt and Moon hurt so we are in treatment. I feel better. I can't take... more.. . pain. *Gawain passes out* I woke up. Yawn... Angel is in my tank. She is helping me. She pushes me up when I need air. She gets my food. Angel... The skaters see that we are happy together. They are planning something. When me and Angel wake up we are in a 20 gallon tank with lots of plants, decor, and Indian Almond leaves. Java fern, Java moss, Anubias and other plants. My dream place! Angel is still helping me. I love you Angel. I am making a huge bubblenest. I am going to be the happiest betta ever. I am only 4 months old. I have more life to go through with her. Bubbles. I am happy. When I die I want to die in the Thailand river. I hope the skaters will bring me there. Now I just need to worry on... bubbles.
- Gawain
Now you have to post if you want more. I love it so far. Please rate and comment. More tonight if you post. So far so big.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

cute story!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG I love this! Sorry I haven't looked at it till now. =[ LOVE that the boys are taking good care of Gawain and the rest of the fish! =]


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

:welldone::welldone::thumbsup::yourock::greenyay: lol


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

more!!!!!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds great so far frogipoi!

More please!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay! I love that you love it! I will start.... 
(sorry I have been gone so long The internet crashed)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Ah.. I believe we are here...
Gawain's journal- Spawning day, not what I planned
The bubblenest is done! I am happy! I need to practice my dance and embracing... My cute girl talk... lol. Okay I need to add some bubbles here and there. Need to move the leaf over here and.. oww. What? I ripped my tail a bit? This is going to be bad for the dance. Hey you snail! Stay away from the bubbles! STAY away! No! I have to redo this side! Oh no! I forgot the dance cause I was thinking too hard! Ahh! I am doomed! Angel will think I am a fool! I need to do this right! Grrrr. That snail will die! *attacks and eats the snail* Blah. Tastes like moldy pellets. Need... To...Do..This.RIGHT! Blow blow blow! Dance dance dance! Shake it shake shake it hard! Ugh.. I am ready, finally! Angel? Where are you. Angel: What? I am ready!! Okay we spawned. But there was a couple problems. I did the first embrace not under the bubblenest. Then I embraced her on the head. Then it went fine. Not what I planned but it was fine. The dudes are nice at least. They made me meet Angel, learn about how bad trash talking can be, and that HMs are pretty evil. I thank them... Wait the story isn't over till I die! Got carried off! lol Well... I am just guarding the nest and making sure the eggs fall. Ya. Can be boring. At least I have Angel. Okay. I will end this entry cause it is big and I need to guard the nest but I can't write and guard at the same time. So see ya later, Journal (not a diary lol). And people. 
- Gawain


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I won't write more till you comment


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Alrighty I'll be the first to cave, write more please! It sounds great so far! and it'd be even better if you'd some write more.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is a story for you as I am writing!
I am in a cup. I am a betta, if no one remembers it. A fish…. people are just mean. They call me a fish or the fish. I have no name. So you don’t know me? I am on that shelve in the pet store with those colorful fish. They are bettas. I am. I was fed old gold fish flakes and kept in a tiny cup filled with dirty water. No one cares about me. The big monsters stare and say I was pretty so I show off. But… the water.. it burns my fins. It is just pain… No one understands. I flare but I am afraid I am too weak to do it for a while. I am dieing… My eyes… everything is blurry. I can’t tell female from male, angel fish from bettas. Everything, looks the same. My stomach hurts. They feed me 3 times a week. I am feeling weird. A pet store worker put me on the back row… I will die anytime today. They don’t want the costumers look at a dead fish. My fins are burning and I can’t feel my gills. I can’t see… I see a monster… He picked me up. He said “let go fishy… You can’t hold on forever. You will become a soul, fly to Thailand where betta heaven is swim in heaven forever, now go…” I stopped moving. I let my soul fly out. I saw the door. Freedom. I flew far far away, to Thailand. I saw the river. Filled with ladies. I jumped in. I was in my dream land. I detached from my body and swam free. Free. The word I always wanted to say. Free….
- the fish
I will write more... thinking.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Another story (not related to bettas)
I forgot the days… I have been stuck in this cage for ever. My pretty golden coat is now brown with filth. I am fed rarely and the water is basically mud. The cage is so small. I can’t run much here. I am getting bigger every week. Soon they will need to move me or sell me. But they are poor after breeding dogs for money. They can’t find a home for us. My litter mates already died. I held on. My mom stares at me pleading for me to die. I don’t want to die. I deserve a better life. She is wanting me to die still. I hate her. My dad stands in his cage. He is sick, I can smell it. Then when our owner goes to find a job a dude takes me out of my cage. He feeds me well and gives me clean water. I run around till I am tired. He cures my dad. My mom looks happy. Everything I wanted. Then the dude yells “Let go of your horrible life and let your soul fly to a doggy heaven, so you can live happily. Go, go!” We did what he said. We fly to doggy heaven. A doggy paradise. Free. I heard this story before… Free Willy. I am now free.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello? Did I lose my fans?


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Write more about the betta!! The original story!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I know, but those were little stories while I was gone. Okay where was I?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Gawain's Journal- Yay! Hatching day.
Oh My Bloodworm!!! The eggs hatched! Party, party! No! You go in the nest, youngun! NO!!! Eat your yolk, not your dad. NO!!! Come back here you rascals! AHH!!! Angel says "Ha ha ha ha hahahah" HEY!!! You are mean. Help would ya? Huh? MY ANGEL!!! Don't take her away! Angel says "GAWAIN! HELP!" *jumps* Do not take my girl! Huh? Ahh!! I am falling to the depths of the underworld! Eww! The skaters dudes are picking me up. With their FINGERS. Angel? Ugh... *sob* WAHH!!! I am a bog baby without her! WAH! What the? Who are you? Red GLOfish says " I am Ruby! " Okay, whatever you are, stay away from ME and the BUBBLENEST. Okay... WAHHHH!!! Done for diary today...


----------

